# Tailrace Garrison



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Yesterday, I went fishing on boat and caught 14 walleyes 8pm to 10pm. Hot spot on honey hole. I kept one of 25" and 3 of 23" and one of 18". using 3/8 jig with big fathead. I cut eye's stomach and looked inside walleyes ate bunch smelts...


----------

